# Ghostly Baroness



## Acid PopTart

I've not been around these haunts in a while... hahaha, funny pun.  Anyhoo! I've just been super busy, but it's been a good busy with paying gigs and in the acting/modeling world, it's sort of feast or famine.

I'd just thought I'd share one of my costumes I created last year, hasn't gotten nearly enough use. I've not decided if I'll work this into my home display, but I think it will be costume to wear to this huge shindig we have in town.

I made the costume from head to toe, wig included...... lots of time and patience and bad horror movies.  Costume was aged and coloured with use of an airbrush.

The Ghostly Baroness:
















The New American Gothic posing with my best friend, Manzin:









I just wanted to share, any questions and I'm more than happy to answer! I hope it provides either inspiration or amusement!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT

Wow........ Very Nice Work There!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gorgeous costume that looks absolutely professionally done. Nice job with that and the makeup, too!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That is just fabulous in every way!


----------



## RacerX45

Wow, that is just fantastic! Great job.

Randy


----------



## Spooky1

The costume looks great and you did a wonderful job on the makeup too.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

FANTASTIC, wonderful photography too!!


----------



## beelce

WOW!!!! Totally professional...Love the look and the design is to die for. (pun intended)


----------



## beelce

Make-up and photography .........totally great


----------



## Dixie

Good heavens, its just beautiful - perfect in every way. I have been attempting to dirty up a grey dress for the last 2 weeks, adding layers of cheese cloth and such, and wow, that makes me feel like a toddler playing in the mud, LOL. Such an amazing "total package", thank you for the inspiration with impeccable timing!


----------



## slightlymad

Totally Awsome! and now i know what my grave digger will look like


----------



## Mcnab




----------



## Acid PopTart

Hahaha, thank you *ALL* for such kind words! I'm not so good with the making of props and mechanics (I'm pretty sure I'm going to blow up something this year, like myself) but costumes is what I'm good at. A little unfair though as I've been modeling for years and I had a professional MUA on board, the photographer probably retouched my skin to keep it smooth and uniform - but I was pretty heavily painted. The one thing I can always say is the *devil is indeed in the details* and I think makes a lot of costumes as well as displays.

*@Dixie* - hahaha, pfffft....... you're an awesome talent! I think the secret with the aging and my dress was all the different layers and textures I tried to bring in while keeping with the colour palette. It took forever, but the back layer of grey fabric which you cannot see very well, except the edges of..... I cut very tiny holes in it.

*@slightlymad* - huzzah! Happy to provide any inkling of inspiration! Cannot wait to see what you create!


----------



## ghubertu

speechless...


----------



## DarkLore

Awesome. Simply outstanding.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Um...OMG! That's a friggin' awesome costume! Great photography too!


----------



## nixie

Perfection!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Wow 

I bet that was quite a lot of work. But It is well worth it.


----------



## grim reaper

WOW thats amazing !! From what i know making wigs takes a looong time and with all the detail and layering in the costume you are one truely commited person, making a corset in college was about as much as i could cope with lol. Truely breath taking


----------



## Dark Angel 27

awesome awesome awesome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Amazing costumes and photos!!


----------



## MorbidMariah

HOLY CRAPOLA, Acid PopTart!  THAT is freakin unbelievably GORGEOUS! I almost wanna cry, it's so beautiful! I'm not kidding! It doesn't happen often, but once in a while I will see something so inspired, so unique, so perfect, it's almost tearjerking. <sniffle> I am thoroughly inspired! :jol:


----------



## soyunpecador

incredible, it looks fantastic. Great job!


----------



## singe

AHHHHHHHHmazin'. just. wow.


----------



## Dixie

Can't tell you how many times I have referenced this thread in the last few days - thank you again for so much inspiration, I just wanted you to know what an impact it has made with me!


----------



## Acid PopTart

*Thank you ALL for such kind, amazing words!!!
*


grim reaper said:


> WOW thats amazing !! From what i know making wigs takes a looong time and with all the detail and layering in the costume you are one truely commited person, making a corset in college was about as much as i could cope with lol. Truely breath taking


It did take a loooong time, but well worth it, the layers really help, I just kept watching horror movies, and kept on piling on the layers, or aging, or airbrushing...... I took the wig up to NYC for the Tim Burton museum opening and that thing got so damaged; but all fixable, just takes time, after the TOT night, I'll be working on revamping the entire thing to walk in some fancy costume contest we have on the 30th. Wish me luck, that money could pay back all I invested in that thing, hahaha!



MorbidMariah said:


> HOLY CRAPOLA, Acid PopTart!  THAT is freakin unbelievably GORGEOUS! I almost wanna cry, it's so beautiful! I'm not kidding! It doesn't happen often, but once in a while I will see something so inspired, so unique, so perfect, it's almost tearjerking. <sniffle> I am thoroughly inspired! :jol:


WOW!!!! Well thank you so much!!!!!! I'm really glad it inspired you!!



Dixie said:


> Can't tell you how many times I have referenced this thread in the last few days - thank you again for so much inspiration, I just wanted you to know what an impact it has made with me!


That's truly flattering!!! But you all have given me so much inspiration here for my display! I'm really pleased I could give back in some way, no matter how small! Thank you again!


----------



## debbie5

#1: There's a Tim Burton MUSEUM!?? in NYC!!?? Do tell...

#2: That costume is amazing. The backgrounds are amazing. Your makeup is amazing. I made costumes & wigs (17th century) in college for the Met Opera, and I know how much anal-retentiveness is needed to pull it off ..you are to commended HIGHLY. Your costume is the perfect balance of old, new, neat and messy. Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis- that wig must weigh a ton. Are your gloves kid leather??


----------



## Acid PopTart

debbie5 said:


> #1: There's a Tim Burton MUSEUM!?? in NYC!!?? Do tell...
> 
> #2: That costume is amazing. The backgrounds are amazing. Your makeup is amazing. I made costumes & wigs (17th century) in college for the Met Opera, and I know how much anal-retentiveness is needed to pull it off ..you are to commended HIGHLY. Your costume is the perfect balance of old, new, neat and messy. Sweet Mother of Jefferson Davis- that wig must weigh a ton. Are your gloves kid leather??


Oh it's glorious! It was an exhibit, sorry, typed too fast...... it was the Tim Burton exhibit at MoMA, started in November 2009 and I think ran till March of this year? I was part of the media and got to go preview it and snap photos like a madwoman..... um, even when we weren't suppose to. Ooops. Everything from his sketches to some of Atwood's costumes on display - they had lots of stuff from Sleepy Hollow to Scissorhands. I really should get to uploading all those photos! We went to this fancy afterparty and Tim Burton took MY picture! I nearly died. Yep, right there. And then Johnny Depp walked right by me and I thought, _yep, now I'm gonna pass out_. Shockingly gorgeous in person.

Thank you so much for all the kind words!!!..... okay, the gloves are cheap opera length vintage finds at the thrift store. Everyone knows I collect these things, so someone might have given them to me. But they are a poly blend for sure, 50's era. With of course, hacked together sleeves and cuffs I made and aged. The wig isn't too bad..... I didn't have time to make it all from scratch, so I cheated and used an existing base and added more hair. The hair is *_very_* cheap, but reacts to my method of teasing, spraying, drying *_very_* well! Same method I use to get my mohawk up. As I tease the hell outta it, I sprayed it with good ol' Aqua Net and then blow dry it on low, essentially, creates plastic, hahahaha!!!! Holds up very well though, although on the trip to NYC, not so much! Time to re-tease!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

No doubt about it, you'll win the contest hands down! Keep us posted!


----------



## samhayne

gorgeous pictures, thanks for sharing with us..


----------



## Acid PopTart

Thanks Samhayne and no problem!

Update for Ms. Wicked and any others interested; with limited time to repair a costume and get into full make up, I did pretty good and quickly! Made it to our huge Halloween festival here and out of (I'm told) close to a few 1000 in costume who registered, I made it into the final 40 to walk the runway. *I did not trip, huzzah!* No, it was a challenge.... the train of my skirt is excellent for photos, terrible for "real world". I was in the "high fashion vampire" category and won first in my category! Did not win the grand prize..... but I got the deafening cheers of close to 20,000 attendees! And that was really something else! Oh, made the news, quickly I'm *second 13!*

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2010/oct/30/short-north-halloween-festival-helps-area-business-ar-276178/

Oddly enough, the costume store responsible for sponsoring the contest, contacted me today and loved my costume and want to talk to me. I have no idea about what. I think just to get my perspective of the event to make it better?


----------



## debbie5

APT: I don't even wanna think about what it's like to have to use the pot in that thing..your 3 seconds of fame has now been recorded!


----------



## Acid PopTart

debbie5 said:


> APT: I don't even wanna think about what it's like to have to use the pot in that thing..your 3 seconds of fame has now been recorded!


*AND* in a port-o-potty! _No freakin' way man!_ I wisely avoided alcohol in order not to be peeing every hour and to not fall off the runway!

Found more video, second 33: Highball Halloween, Short North on Vimeo

At this rate I'll reach 15 minutes via 3 second increments by like 2015, haha!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congrats! That's a great achievement and well deserved!!!!


----------



## fick209

Holy crap, can't believe I missed this thread! Absolutely fantastic costume, from head to toe. It is a true work of art, and congrats on winning 1st place in your category!!!


----------



## sickNtwisted

Beautiful!


----------



## scareme

Your dress and the whole setup is beautiful. You are very talented. Would love to see some more of your work.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

me jealous


----------



## Joiseygal

Excellent work! You wear it well!


----------



## kallen

truly one of those times when you get done, look in the mirror at yourself and go.. dammm i'm good!!


----------



## haleysmith

Wow, The Ghostly Baroness is amazing, that costume looks great, really creepy! I like it, it's perfect for the 2011 halloween party


----------

